# test mill and strange tool photos...i hope



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 3, 2014)

Photo test, new mill and strange, unidentified tool.

Don't get it, can get more than two to upload.  Outta time for this.

scotty


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 4, 2014)

yjhio


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 4, 2014)

:whiteflag:  Can you take a picture of the whole tool?


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 4, 2014)

ChipsAhoy said:


> Photo test, new mill and strange, unidentified tool.
> 
> Don't get it, can get more than two to upload.  Outta time for this.
> 
> scotty



I think there is a photo upload limit until you get to a higher post count. Start commenting on other members projects, questions,etc. to get your count up.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 5, 2014)

dirty tools said:


> :whiteflag:  Can you take a picture of the whole tool?


I do have a pic of the whole tool but I can't post it.
I'll try to pm them to you.
Scotty


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 5, 2014)

What a pain..!  If this works I'll post in something other than the test screen here.
I can't figure how to post in a PM.  Looks like I can upload about 4 pics only.  Jeepers

Success...I posted it in TOOL JUNKIES  as, Another 'what might this be'   LOL


Scotty


----------



## road (Dec 6, 2014)

Try re-sizing you jpeg photos to 50% before posting.    :thinking:


----------



## NightWing (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a cotter pin remover.

http://www.ajaxtools.com/product-690/


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

If you resize your pictures to 100 KB or less you will have no problem.

 "Billy G"


----------

